# مهندس كيميائى يحتاج مساعدة مهندسى البترول



## الحناوى (29 مارس 2007)

ارجو معرفة كيفية تنقية الكيروسين من البارفين وأزالة الرائحة من الكيروسين وجزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## عماد درويش (29 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا انا طالب فى السنة النهائيه فى كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين -جامعة قناة السويس-مصر
قسم هندسة تكرير البترول و البتروكيماويات
اولا دى مش حاجه كدة يمكن ان تقال على منتدى
ده موضوع كبييييييييير
لكن انا هحاول أديلك فكره مبسطة
اولا البرافين:-
دا عن طريق التحكم فى درجة حرارة القطفه من برج التقطيير الاساسى،أو عن طريق عملية نزع البرافين باستخدام البروبان او اى مادة مذيبة للبارافين فى عملية(solvent extraction) مثل (MEK)
اما عن الرائحة:-
المسؤل الا ول عن الرائحة هو الكبريت بكل مركباته الموجودة فى البترول الخام,و عمليات التخلص منه معروفه و لكنها معقدة عن طريق تفاعلات كيميائية مسجلة باسم شركات دوليه

ارجو المعذره على لغتى الضعيفة حيث لم اتعود الكتابه بالعربى فى مثل تلك المواضييع
عماد درويش


----------



## الحناوى (30 مارس 2007)

*شكرأ عماد*

شكراً جزيلاً يا باشمهندس عماد ولكنى سمعت ان هناك طريقة بسيطة يقوم بها البعض بشراء الكيروسين من محطات البنزين وتنقيته عن طريق بعض الاضافات الكيماوية ..... أرجوا أن تساعدنى فى معرفتها وجزاك الله خيرا.
أما عن اللغة الضعيفة فالحال من بعضه ... المهم المعنى يوصل ... م/ عماد الـ E-mail الخاصى ب هو ismailalhenawy*********** *********** أن أردت التواصل عن طريقه . وأشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## الحناوى (30 مارس 2007)

*my E-mail*

my E-mail is ismailalhenawy @ yahoo .com and my phone no. is 0020121008280


----------



## عماد درويش (30 مارس 2007)

howa fee.....momken este7'dam el UREA el mosta7'dama fe el zera3a fe al ta7'alos men el paraffins we el sulfur beste7'dam mal7 el ta3am we tab3an me7taga showayet sho3l kinetics 3ashan te7seb zaman el tafa3ol we elle azy meno..........enta fahem tab3an
momken te2ablak mashakel fe el ta3amol ma3a el 7arara
mesh 3aref tet7al ezzay........?
momken 2ala2elak 7al a7san ......bas ana me7tag showayet wa2t 3ashan da haykoon ba7s kamel
da haykooon a7'er ba7s a3melo bebalash........(-: 
ok...


----------



## المهندس25 (30 مارس 2007)

اسف لدي الجواب


----------



## عماد درويش (31 مارس 2007)

tab momken ne3rafo walla befloos???????????????????
ana 7a2e2y ba2eet mohtam bel mawdoo3
ana 3amalt ab7as keteer 2abl keda 3an el BioDiesel we toro2 entago wa tenkeyato laken ma7adesh beyahtam bel kerosen 2abl keda we makansh fe taree2y
so i would like to know wot you have


----------



## الحناوى (31 مارس 2007)

*الى المهندس 25 الفاضل*

أخى المهندس 25 انا محتاج هذه المعلومات ضرورى يرجى إفادتى ان لم يكن عن طريق المنتدى فالبتليفون أو e-mail . يرجى كتابة تليفونك لاتصل بك ....... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحناوى (2 أبريل 2007)

يا باشمهندس 25 : طالما يأخى لديك الجواب لماذا لا تريد مساعدتنا؟


----------

